# Tightening tap under draing board of Sundance 590



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

The tap under the draining board in my pot washing area in my Sundance 590 has come loose. How do I gain access under the draining board?
Do I need to take the washing bowl out or the fridge or something else?
My diy talents are limited!!!
Thanks


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

easy mate, The sink is normally held in place by three torx screws - take them out and also disconnect the waste pipe ( one screw in the centre of the plughole). Lift the sink out. Once the sink is out the nut is accessible with a very short spanner or small adjustable wrench -- just tighten it. Best if you fit a locknut which will stop the tap becoming loose in the future.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I would agree with all that is said above. I managed to do exactly that except I found I could manage it without disconnecting the sink (thought I might not get the hose back on correctly) Found the hose to be long enough.

The sink did need a bit of a push up to get it out. 

Mine was always coming loose but the locknut has solved that.

All the best

bill


----------

